# Bareback, Long Draw



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Once you have the PFS technique down, bareback is no problem even with a butterfly draw


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm on my phone, so I have no idea if the video imbedded...
I don't think it did.
I hate computers!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

*Whooowhoooo!!* Big, Brass ones, Mr.M.J!! I bet they's good and shiny too!!! Whooowhooo!!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

M.J said:


> Once you have the PFS technique down, bareback is no problem even with a butterfly draw


Good stuff. I couldn't help but crack a smile as the dog video bombed you.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > Once you have the PFS technique down, bareback is no problem even with a butterfly draw
> ...


Yeah 
Silly old dog.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Hahaha! I meant to mention the very itchy, silly, old dog.... He's great!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now you're SMOKIN' !!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

And this pic.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Woo hoo! :woot:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I made this up last night and am liking it. It's a piece of bamboo skewer with tubing over it and the band tied on to keep everything centered.


----------

